# Boys Ballon Tire Schwinn



## Too_Wheels (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple of questions about this boys bike - 

Any guesses about what the model is and what it might be worth?

It's a schwinn but we can't seem to find the SN - has been painted over.

Thanks for any help.







Thanks


----------



## J.E (Jan 22, 2008)

Schwinn spitfire with the wrong chain guard and aftermarket wald fenders.Suppose to have painted fenders.


----------

